# dumme frage zur fliegenschnur



## wishmaster (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir eine fliegenschnur gekauft. 
An einem Ende ist ein kleiner Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift: 
reel end

Muss dieses ende zuerst auf die rolle gespult werden, oder ist das das ende, dass durch die Luft fliegt?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Thomas090883 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: dumme frage zur fliegenschnur*

Hi also bin ja auch neuling aber an dem Reel end Ende kommt das Backing rangeknotet genäht oder getackert oder wie auch immer.
Also das Ende zur Rolle hin.


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: dumme frage zur fliegenschnur*

Bingo, DU hast es erfa´t!

"Reel End" = "Rollen Ende", daran wird das Backing befestigt.


----------



## fluefiske (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: dumme frage zur fliegenschnur*

Aber überprüfe trotzdem,wo sich die Keule befindet,kannst Du beim Aufwickeln zwischen den Fingern spüren.Du wärst nicht der Erste,bei dem -Reel End- an der Spitze war.Dann wirfst Du Dir den Wolf.
Gruß Erich


----------



## wishmaster (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: dumme frage zur fliegenschnur*

wo soll sich die keule denn befinden?


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: dumme frage zur fliegenschnur*

Am Fliegen- (oder Vorfach) Ende.
Sonst hättest Du ja nichts von der schönen Keule, wenn Du sie nie siehst! :q:q:q


----------



## wishmaster (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: dumme frage zur fliegenschnur*

danke für eure antworten. jetzt weiss ich bescheid


----------

